# Looking For A Ninjitsu Dojo



## Warrior Mystic (Jun 5, 2009)

hi all

im looking for a ninjitsu dojo in canada around the toronto area. Does anybody know of any good teachers that teach ninjitsu here?

Thanks


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jun 5, 2009)

Here you go

http://www.genbukan.org/cgi-bin/sit...1&newSearch=1&country=Canada&sortBy=sort,name

Here is for Bujinkan:

http://www.bujinkanada.com/

You can contact these people for inquiries you have.


----------

